# nissan titan to get cummins motor



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

_Cummins Inc._'s (CMI) 5.0L V8 Turbo Diesel engine has found it was way into _Nissan Motor Co. Ltd_.'s (NSANY) next-generation full-size Titan pickup truck. Columbus Engine Plant (CEP) of Cummins is being developed to produce the said engine, which is being integrated into Titan as part of a partnership between Cummins and the automaker.

The partnership promises mutual benefit. While Cummins is expanding its business, Nissan is expected to win a larger customer base.

Cummins diesel engine will enhance the pickup's power, performance and fuel efficiency. It will also widen Cummins' product range. The 5.0L V8 Turbo Diesel offers a good balance of towing capacity and mileage with torque rating of mid-500s (lb-ft) and over 300 horsepower.

In addition, the engine boasts innovative technologies of Cummins including turbo technology and Selective Catalytic Reduction technology from Cummins Emission Solutions. It abides by the latest emissions standards. Cummins is also producing a version of the V8 Turbo Diesel for commercial vehicles.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It has been rumored for a long time now. Even though it is official our technicians have still not been flown to California for a product demonstration or training in regards to the high compression of a Cummins diesel motor. When the Leaf and GT-R made their debut it only took about 2 weeks to cover all warranty work and recalls. The Titan definitely needs a remodel after being the same since 2002. 

As a loyal forum member I will be sure to give you all a first hand review of the truck prior to its arrival. :grin:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting, I have heard rumors for decades about Ford ordering your engine just like in a tractor, pick your make of engine, etc, but clearly has not happened. That surprises me that Dodge does not have an exclusive somehow; that has been there sole source of survival.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As the owner of a Titan, this excites me, but I would hope the engine isn't the only thing they upgrade. A truck with increased horsepower and torque will need an upgraded tranny, differential, and rear axle. I would also hope that they offer it with a bigger overall frame and body.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chaser said:


> As the owner of a Titan, this excites me, but I would hope the engine isn't the only thing they upgrade. A truck with increased horsepower and torque will need an upgraded tranny, differential, and rear axle. I would also hope that they offer it with a bigger overall frame and body.


And beefed up suspension. What's the deal with the spring shackles breaking, sending the leaf springs through the beds on those Titans?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dodge is supposed to have its half ton diesel out before the end of the year. Will it also have a Cummins?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Now if nissan could boost the durability of their gear boxes than it might be a good truck.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I understand the Dodge will have a V-6 3 liter diesel. I don't know who makes it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw a new Jeep Grand Cherokee with a diesel emblem on it. What's that motor? I know Jeep stands for "Just Empty Every Pocket" or "Junk Equipment, Expensive Parts", but I'm wondering what advantages the diesel has over the gas motor in the Cherokee.
(I own a Jeep, it's been pretty good):smile:


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

A diesel motor is what that means. Jeep's kick ass in the back country and have an extremely loyal customer base for good reason SFB's...


----------

